# Hello from the PRC, People's Republic of Chestermere



## Todd McBride (Feb 1, 2020)

More or less retired from pipeline engineering and now playing with gadgets and innovations. Spent 35 yrs burying everything I ever engineered and hoped no one would ever see or hear of it, especially on the evening news. Now its dune buggies, steam toys, and novel vehicles, ... all for no other purpose than to be seen and mused at.


----------

